# gts insurance



## Mike_7 (Oct 20, 2004)

how do everyone

got a question. im moving within biking distance of work in the next week so want to get a 'weekend car' im looking at an r32 gtst or an r33 non turbo as well as a couple of others. 

Only thing is im concerned on how much the insurance will be. I'm 22 and have 3 years ncb  any ideas what im looking at, who to ask and if theres any way to get a discount i.e. classic insurance or limited milage.

any advice would be great


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

Mike_7 said:


> how do everyone
> 
> got a question. im moving within biking distance of work in the next week so want to get a 'weekend car' im looking at an r32 gtst or an r33 non turbo as well as a couple of others.
> 
> ...


i expect ull be looking a 2k + a year, though i think itll be hard to find an isurance as they all want u to be 25 + ideally 30.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Mike and welcome,

Go to Insurance section and have a look at the listed insurance companies that will touch a Skyline and give them a call.

Claire


----------



## Mike_7 (Oct 20, 2004)

cool will do thanks for the welcome hope I can get this sorted ive been told for the non turbo and the turbo respectivly i'm looking at around 1k not sure if it's right


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Many insurance co's don't differentiate between GTS, GTS-t, and GTR, which is ridiculous. Means there is absolutely no benefit insurance wise whether you drive an RB20E GTS over an OS Giken kitted GTR. Same quote.

Search long and hard though, some do.


----------



## skylineman (May 1, 2005)

Im 25 with 4yrs ncb and it cost me 622 fully comp with legal on a GTSTthats with churchil cheap I thought


----------



## Mike_7 (Oct 20, 2004)

been to look at r33 r32 and an s14 today and cant make up my mind all 3 are amazing to drive. this is a hard desicion


----------



## clever.trevor.e (Oct 29, 2004)

I have just renewed with PRIVILEGE insurance. It cost me just under £600 fully comp,with full NCD and one named driver. 5k per annum limited mileage. (oh yes, and I have 9 points on the licence) The strange thing is, it went DOWN £100 from last year!
Might be worth giving them a try.


----------



## Tenacity (Aug 26, 2005)

*really .*

skyline man , thats interestin churchill quoted you 622, did that include having a tracker fitted or is one already fitted to the r33?
they told me they wouldent insure my r33gts25t without it having a tracker fitted


----------

